
Emily Chang - eHub (Startup Camp) - gibsonf1
http://www.emilychang.com/go/ehub/
======
jimream
i really hope this is a repost.... if not. lawl

------
pg
Camp?

~~~
gibsonf1
I wondered too... (That's how they present themselves (or are presented) in
other blogs.

